# Best type of lightinng for clothing photography?



## coldshot (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi guys

I'm new to lightinng/photography and would really appreciate some feedback here.

I will be shooting clothing on a full sized mannequin for my online store.

There are 2 lighting kits that i have my eyes on.

Strobe
Tago Tech I-Store

Continuous
Tago Tech I-Store

I understand that for still shots, continuous lights are fine even though they generate more heat.

However strobes give better results and can be used for live models, which i may use further down the road. But the learning curve is higher.

Appreciate some advise as to what i should go get for my first lighting kit

Thanks


----------



## davisphotos (Aug 24, 2010)

Those kits are both pretty junky, but I'm not sure what is available to you in Singapore either. I would suggest going with the strobe kit. For best results, you'll want to use a mix of soft and hard light-for example a light in an umbrella for your key, and one or two reflectors with grids or barndoors to provide some texture. The strobe kit has a good selection of equipment, you will just need to be very gentle with it, or it will break.


----------

